# We just got in the most stunning puppy!



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Isn't he precious! He's up for adoption through Atlanta Bully Rescue.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

If only you were closer.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG he is so cute!! Yep if only you were closer. I want a boy pup so bad I know one will come along when the time is right.


----------



## cascy (Dec 5, 2010)

Very cute pup!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful. Glad you guys have him so we know he will find a good family.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

He is the happiest lil guy, I just love him!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe that looks like a little Bee Puppy! Holly that one would fit right in with your crew. Hope you find a good home for the little one soon.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

This is the happiest lil pup you'll ever meet! He does not stop wiggling his butt and giving kisses. I just love him to pieces


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You should keep him wink wink  Early chirstmas present lol he would just be too cute with a ribbon underneath a big christmas tree.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> Awe that looks like a little Bee Puppy! Holly that one would fit right in with your crew. .


Oh come on! I have 2 out of 8 dogs that actually can do things I don't need more pets!!!!! I do want a little merle pet tho I love me colors  She found on in another thread


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You should keep him wink wink  Early chirstmas present lol he would just be too cute with a ribbon underneath a big christmas tree.


Oh hell no! That's the last thing I need, but he sure would look darn cute under somebody else's tree


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Great looking animal. Best of luck to him!


----------



## Kicker Box Jazz (Sep 11, 2009)

this guy is perfect if onli i lived closer i looking for a boy for months now


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

OHHH..cute...bad i live so far.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ronnie and I got to meet Whitney (ABR lady) and her husband this weekend and I just want to say you guys are great and thank you for everything y'all do!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ronnie and I got to meet Whitney (ABR lady) and her husband this weekend and I just want to say you guys are great and thank you for everything y'all do!


I ditto that ! loll superfantabulous people right there!


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Has this pup been adopted? If not let me know!


----------

